# 5 Vegas Series A Anomaly Cigar Review - Ahhhh yes, what a good maduro should be!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This little tootsie roll is exactly what pos wannabes like Padilla EE Obsidian only WISH they were. Firm draw, even burn. Leathery chocolate wrap...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Anomaly Cigar Review - Ahhhh yes, what a good maduro should be!


----------

